# June 2012 Member Monthly Giveaway - Winner Gramps50!



## Jim

Let's try giving this one away again! :lol: 

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

Contest Starts Today and ends on June 7, 2012.

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in May 2012 your'e eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

*All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.*

This months prize giveaway is going to be a Bill Dance Hook Remover. You got to love the man, and you have to love his tools. I think this hook remover is the perfect size model!

Good luck to all eligible players!


----------



## fool4fish1226

IN


----------



## Rodnocker

IN


----------



## Kochy

IN


----------



## Coach d

In.


----------



## muskiemike12

In Please!


----------



## bigwave

In


----------



## JaxJonBoat

In


----------



## lovedr79

In


----------



## crazymanme2

IN


Thanks Jim for a GREAT site =D>


----------



## Gramps50

IN

Thanks


----------



## Popeye

In


----------



## vahunter

In, please


----------



## JMichael

IN


----------



## 00 mod

IN


----------



## bassboy1

IN!


----------



## fender66

IN


----------



## JonBoatfever

IN


----------



## Driftingrz

In


----------



## lswoody

IN


----------



## Recon

In


----------



## parkerdog

IN


----------



## heycookieman

in


----------



## devilmutt

IN


----------



## New River Rat

IN


----------



## shallowminedid

in


----------



## countryboy210

In.


----------



## baldrob

In!


----------



## charnley

In.


----------



## Sawdust Farmer

In


----------



## FishingCop

In


----------



## aeviaanah

In!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

IN. Thanks.


----------



## wihil

IN! =D> =D>


----------



## Johnzsmith

IN


----------



## radgumbo

IN


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

In


----------



## jimmyeking

in


----------



## Bugpac

In


----------



## blugoose

In


----------



## po1

IN


----------



## acabtp

IN


----------



## River

IN


----------



## earl60446

IN


----------



## kycolonel138th

:USA1: IN


----------



## catmansteve

IN


----------



## HOUSE

iN
thanks!


----------



## mcontrer82

IN


----------



## firemech048

In


----------



## Scandalous

IN [-o<


----------



## Jim

Random.org picked #10 from 1-49. That makes Gramps50 this months winner! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## crazymanme2

Good job Gramps50 =D>


----------



## fool4fish1226

=D> Gramps =D>


----------



## River

Congrats Gramps


----------



## Popeye

Congratulations. That was the closest I've come. If I had posted 35 minutes earlier, I would've been #10.


----------



## vahunter

Congrats Gramps! Hope you get to use it on some good hooksets!


----------



## fender66

Way to go Gramps....glad you won it. When we go out fishing, maybe I can borrow it. :wink:


----------



## Gramps50

Jim said:


> Random.org picked #10 from 1-49. That makes Gramps50 this months winner! =D> =D> =D>



Wow how cool, thanks Tinboats.net and all that make it possible



fender66 said:


> Way to go Gramps....glad you won it. When we go out fishing, maybe I can borrow it. :wink:



Sure not a problem, I'll share......


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Congrats Gramps. Looks like the prize dropped 15mi short. LMAO. Hope you get plenty of use out of it.


----------



## lswoody

Congrats G50!!!!!


----------



## fender66

S&MFISH said:


> Congrats Gramps. Looks like the prize dropped 15mi short. LMAO. Hope you get plenty of use out of it.



I'm thinking it was about a mile short Steve!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

fender66 said:


> S&MFISH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Gramps. Looks like the prize dropped 15mi short. LMAO. Hope you get plenty of use out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking it was about a mile short Steve!
Click to expand...

 

:LOL2: :LOL2: =D>


----------



## Frogman Ladue

Gramps, now that you smashed everyones' dreams of owning such a contraption, I believe a product review is in order...with pics.


----------



## baldrob

Congrats gramps!


----------



## Gramps50

Frogman Ladue said:


> Gramps, now that you smashed everyones' dreams of owning such a contraption, I believe a product review is in order...with pics.



Could have used that a couple of times today, I had to cut the line on a couple as the forships just wouildn't get them out, they were hooked pretty good.

We'll see what we can do when we get our hands on it. #-o


----------



## wihil

Congrats Gramps!


----------



## Gramps50

S&MFISH said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S&MFISH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Gramps. Looks like the prize dropped 15mi short. LMAO. Hope you get plenty of use out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking it was about a mile short Steve!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> :LOL2: :LOL2: =D>
Click to expand...



I'm thinking I'm gonna need to keep it locked up or it will end up in someone else's tackle box


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Gramps50 said:


> I'm thinking I'm gonna need to keep it locked up or it will end up in someone else's tackle box




Gramps, when you see the Alumacraft coming down the river, RUN, run as fast as you can. :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Gramps50

S&MFISH said:


> Gramps50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking I'm gonna need to keep it locked up or it will end up in someone else's tackle box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gramps, when you see the Alumacraft coming down the river, RUN, run as fast as you can. :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:
Click to expand...


I think I'm safe right now the rivers are to low for you to get to me from where your at.


----------



## FishingCop

Congrats Gramps =D> =D>


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Gramps50 said:


> I think I'm safe right now the rivers are to low for you to get to me from where your at.




Your never safe,I've been on every river so far this year.They have to be near bone dry to keep me off of them. HeHeHe. Have a great day.


If you see me on the Meramec or the Big, flag me down and we can share some fish stories.


----------



## Gramps50

The mailman delivered my new hook remover today. Thanks for everything Jim!!

My 1st impression is that it is a well built tool, the operation is real smooth and it fits in your hand nicely. As an added bonus there is a line cutter on it too so if you can't get the hook out and need to cut the line you don't need to reach for another tool.

How well does it remove hooks I can't say until after I have been out and tried it. I'll let you know when that happens.




Unpackaged



In hand


----------



## Gramps50

S&MFISH said:


> Gramps50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm safe right now the rivers are to low for you to get to me from where your at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your never safe,I've been on every river so far this year.They have to be near bone dry to keep me off of them. HeHeHe. Have a great day.
> View attachment 1
> 
> If you see me on the Meramec or the Big, flag me down and we can share some fish stories.
Click to expand...


Now I'm jealous I can't run on damp sand or gravel I need a couple of feet of water to keep the prop happy. Right now most of the time I'm in GWP, have considered going to RT66 and put in there just haven't done it yet. I'll be watching for ya




All of us in the Meramec basin need to get together and swap lies, I mean stories. I'm retired so you working guys set the date, time & place


----------



## Dragonman

Congrats Gramps, hope you use it alot =D> =D>


----------



## Coach d

Congrats gramps. Hope you get lots of use out of it.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Gramps50 said:


> have considered going to RT66 and put in there just haven't done it yet.



Not sure you would get too far with the Meramec being as low as it is. Just downstream it's mostly riffles,and upstream near the 109 bridge it gets shallow again,1-2ft when near normal, I was shocked how shallow it was when I went there last fall. Have you been up to the NEW Old Hwy 30 bridge to fish the ledge? I want to try that out,but have not been able to get around to it.Maybe get to it middle of next week. Depends on where I'm working. I'll shoot you a PM when I know for sure, probably after 4pm.


----------



## Gramps50

S&MFISH said:


> Not sure you would get too far with the Meramec being as low as it is. Just downstream it's mostly riffles,and upstream near the 109 bridge it gets shallow again,1-2ft when near normal, I was shocked how shallow it was when I went there last fall. Have you been up to the NEW Old Hwy 30 bridge to fish the ledge? I want to try that out,but have not been able to get around to it.Maybe get to it middle of next week. Depends on where I'm working. I'll shoot you a PM when I know for sure, probably after 4pm.



I stopped at Rt66 a couple of weeks ago when I was at 6 Flags on Memorial Day, the majority were putting in and going to the mouth of the Big, the one bunch I was talking to were in a little 12' with a 15 hp. The river looked good going up stream. I think the mouth to the Big is before you would get to the Hwy 109 bridge.

I used to fish the bank just up from the old boat ram in Mini Haha and caught a lot of drum and car out of there. There is suppose to be a couple of good cat holes in that area tool

You probably could but I'm not sure I can get out in the river from GW it's pretty low.

Give me a holler I'll meet you down there.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

I was thinking about Tues. Mon. is our last day tearing off at Mehlville High,don't want to go after that,I'm pretty grubby and pitch-burned after tear-off. I'll give you a holler Mon. night to set up something.Boat is cleaned up and batteries are charging as I type this.


----------

